# Ramlin Trailers - your thoughts please



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> In the next few months I'll need to select what trailer I want for my new skiff.
> 
> The 2014 Glide I purchased is on a Ramlin trailer. I've had to replace the leaf springs (one of the leafs was broken) and the galvanizing is flaking off in a few spots. Kind of surprised about this from a six-year old trailer and such alight boat.
> 
> Thoughts, suggestions, recommendations? This new boat will see a lot of trailering time.


Owens and Son or Rolls Axle.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another vote for Rolls.


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

ameratrail


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never had a Ram-lin with leaf springs so I can not speak to that. I have had two skiffs on Ram-lins. My first was a 2005 HB Pro on a Ram-lin Aluminum. The previous owner never did anything to the trailer but replaced the bearings in 2012. I recovered the bunks in 2018. Hard to argue with that track record on a 13yr old trailer. I also now have an Aluminum Ram-Lin that I have had since December 2018 under my Chittum, this one has been perfect as well. I pull a minimum of 40 miles each way to the lagoon here and pull 4.5hrs to Miami every so often.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

torsion axle or bust. Leaf springs get saltwater in between them and it sits there. No matter how good your paint or galv is. Its going to eventually rub off since the springs are always moving against one another. Easily Ramlin and Amertrail are your better options.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

If you look at the torsion system on a Rolls, you won't look at anything else again.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Never had a ramblin trailer , the float-on I have is a 1973. 
I try to get my moneys worth lol. It was my dads , he had an 74 sea craft I/0 on it we used off shore. He also had an cypress strip Harkers Island well boat for inshore stuff. Wanna be commercial fisherman .


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> Never had a ramblin trailer , the float-on I have is a 1973.
> I try to get my moneys worth lol. It was my dads , he had an 74 sea craft I/0 on it we used off shore. He also had an cypress strip Harkers Island well boat for inshore stuff. Wanna be commercial fisherman .



I have a shop trailer that's a Float-on from 1979. Those are great, too.

Probably a bit more detail would help the OP:

Rolls Axle--everything for those trailers is made or sourced specifically for Rolls. The torsion spring is not like a regular torsion axle. It CANNOT wear out. The axle is also aluminum for the smaller trailers. They also have a specific extrusion for I-beams that is asymmetrical, though I believe they only use that design on larger trailers. The entire way the trailer is assembled is different than what every other manufacturer does. They do have a premium price tag, but to me this is the only one that commands it.

Owens and Son (Slide-on trailers)--These guys absolutely nail the set up. They are also fantastic about teaching you how to correctly check bearings and other hardware. Also a premium trailer. Sourced axle.

SportTrail (in Louisiana)--Premium, all welded trailer. Very expensive, very good. Sourced axle.

AmeraTrail--Recently became a premium trailer manufacturer. They have a fantastic product and provide isolation from the galvanized axle against the aluminum frame. Like others on the list, the axle will be sourced from Waterland, TieDown, Dexter, etc. The torsion axle will need to be replaced once it rusts out. To me, they are the most aesthetically pleasing dry launch trailers due to the setup and layout, but they are a bit too "tight" on the fit to the boat. With certain hulls that have a bit of boat-tail shape, you need a steeper ramp angle for the boat to break out easily. I have encountered this on HBs and other hulls. Also, too expensive.

Ramlin--Huge manufacturer. Boat trailers are kind of a side gig for them. The layout is good and everyone recognizes them because of the relationship they have built with HB. The resale value is good as a result (which honestly I find ridiculous on a rusty galvanized trailer). The price tag is high and there are only a few dealers to get 'premium' models through, otherwise you have to get a 'standard' offering. The aluminum trailers are built very well but again...high price.

At the end of the day, you could get a Continental for 1/2 the price and make some modifications and have a trailer that performs just as well as any of the above. You'll also have more beer money, but you won't be as cool.

...edited for some autocorrect nonsense.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Finsleft258, thanks for the treasure trove of information.

And thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm sorry, I could not help myself...

A rambling guy:


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If you will hose your leaf springs down in Corrosion X heavy duty before you install them and reapply every six months or so they will last many times longer.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a rusty galvanized ramlin, I use it for hauling 16 foot fence material and the like.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive owned three utility trailers ,all re worked boat trailers. Latest is a 6x10 w tilt. ( biggest size local dump site allows ) 1983 cox galvanized


----------

